
Invisible Science: The Scientization of the Ordinary (2016) - bookofjoe
https://hedgehogreview.com/issues/the-cultural-contradictions-of-modern-science/articles/invisible-science
======
MichaelZuo
The thrust of the article is right. Though defining “embedded science” so
broadly means every construct in the modern world has “embedded science”.

It may be better to say that our creations better incorporate an understanding
of the true nature of reality.

